# caribu guns



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking afor a gun to kill caribu with. i'm thinking about buying a 22-250 and i'm just looking for other sugestions :sniper:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look at the laws to make sure the 22-250 is big enough for caribou.

I used my 7mm Rem Mag on the ones I have shot. The guys that went with used a .300 Win Mag and another used a .300 WSM.

All did a great job. I used 140 gr. Nosler Partitions A friend reloaded for me.

Chuck


----------



## T.R. (Sep 7, 2006)

I killed two bulls with two well placed bullets from my .308 carbine. Distance for first bull was about 225 yards or so and broad side. Distance for the second bull was a little farther; about 275 yards and quartering away. I hunted with 165 grain Extended Range ammo by Remington. This ammo was discont'd over a decade ago.

Caribou are slightly larger than a full grown mule deer. They are NOT armor-plated at all. I'm certain I would've had equal success with my trusty .243 and 95 grain Nosler Partitions.

Good hunting to you.
TR


----------



## Canuck (Nov 10, 2004)

I have shot caribou with .222, ,223, 22-250, .243, and my trusty .270. Caribou go down pretty easy.


----------



## hntdux (Dec 29, 2006)

Get a 270 hands down!! flat shooting great round!!


----------

